# Auto 2 Manual Swap--need help!



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

i have a 93 240. its an automatic and obviously im doing an sr20det swap into it. i need all necessary parts to convert this into a five speed. i already have the motor and tranny, but i think i need these parts according to afterdarktuning.com:

5 Speed Transmission Mount,
Manual Trans Drive Shaft,
Clutch Master, Lines, Assembly 
Clutch Pedal,
Pedal Assembly,
Longer Trans to Engine Bolts 
Engine Backing Plate,
Shift Boot,
Other Interior Components 

the problem is, afterdarktuning.com is the only website ive found that told me all the parts i needed and supplied them, however i wrote them and they said they will only supply them for in-house cars.....i live in FL and theyre in IA so im obviously not gonna be in house! I NEED TO KNOW WHERE TO GET THESE PARTS!! HAS ANYONE DONE THIS SWAP? im down to my last at-bat....if this doesnt work out, im just gonna buy a 240 thats already a 5spd, only problem is the 240 i have now is like in tip-top shape. HELP ME SOMEONE!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

go to a junk yard


----------



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

*no way*

way too lazy for that crap, rather just pay for the parts.......hey at least someone finally replied and said something!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

their are those junk yard that pull it for you. have you gone to the sr20 forums?


----------

